# Nag Lan Rage 2015



## Marius Combrink (8/10/15)

Just out of curiosity
Are there any Vapers gonna Lan this weekend?
I am going and it would be cool to meet some new fellow Vapers


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/10/15)

I really wanted to go, but tickets were sold out lightning fast


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/10/15)

yeah it sold out super fast. was lucky to get a ticket


----------



## michael dos santos (8/10/15)

Yo dude yeah I'm going to the lan!!!! Are u in area 51 or dome?


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/10/15)

I am in the main dome. are you dome or area 51?


----------



## michael dos santos (8/10/15)

Main dome, yeah we must meet up always awesome to meet a fellow vaper!


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/10/15)

michael dos santos said:


> Main dome, yeah we must meet up always awesome to meet a fellow vaper!


yeah we must


----------



## MJ INC (8/10/15)

I know there's going to be a few plus I know there will be a a place to buy some juice and a couple of mods


----------



## michael dos santos (8/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> I know there's going to be a few plus I know there will be a a place to buy some juice and a couple of mods


oooooooooooooo do share?


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> I know there's going to be a few plus I know there will be a a place to buy some juice and a couple of mods


Is this perhaps going to be at that Hubly stall they have there every year?


----------



## MJ INC (9/10/15)

michael dos santos said:


> oooooooooooooo do share?


Didn't see much was helping setup elsewhere and saw a pile of evic vtc minis. Think it's just a small display being shared with a games stand 


Marius Combrink said:


> Is this perhaps going to be at that Hubly stall they have there every year?


No only saw liquids and mods.


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/10/15)

o


MJ INC said:


> Didn't see much was helping setup elsewhere and saw a pile of evic vtc minis. Think it's just a small display being shared with a games stand
> 
> No only saw liquids and mods.


k cool will check it out when I get there this afternoon


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/10/15)

Michael. You at rage bud?


----------



## michael dos santos (10/10/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Michael. You at rage bud?


yeah bro soz havnt been on ecigs where u sitting?


----------



## Marius Combrink (12/10/15)

what a weekend.
Was nice meeting you Michael and all the other vapers I met over the weekend you all rock

Keep on Vaping and gaming

Reactions: Like 1


----------

